# Sexy "Badefreuden" beim Dschungelcamp-Pärchen



## Stefan102 (27 Jan. 2012)

​
Hach ja, wenn sie ihm ein wohltuendes Schaumbad einlässt und er ihr liebevoll den Rücken einseift.... Nicht so im Dschungelcamp! Da packt das Produktionsteam eine olle Rost-Wanne mitten in den Urwald und das einzig vorhandene Stück Seife muss lieblos weggerubbelt werden, sonst gibt's schlechte Laune!

So geschehen bei der jüngsten Schatzsuche „Badefreuden“, für die die Kuschel-Camper Rocco Stark (25) und Kim Debkowski (19) einen, in einer Seife verborgenen, Schlüssel freischrubben mussten, der die ersehnte Schatztruhe öffnen sollte. Eine ganze Weile gingen Rocco und Kim auf Tuchfühlung, halbnackt und auf engstem Raume - wenn das warme Bad da mal nicht zum heißen Whirlpool-Erlebnis geworden ist. Nach insgesamt 20 Minuten andauernden Kernseifen-Krawallen lag der Schlüssel endlich frei und die beiden Turteltäubchen durften die Schatztruhe ins Camp bringen.

Um deren luxuriösen Inhalt zu ergattern, galt es, eine tagesaktuelle Frage zu beantworten. „Welches berühmte Paar hat sich während eurer Zeit im Camp getrennt?“ war auf dem Briefchen in der Box zu lesen. Die Kandidaten, die seit dem 13. Januar ohne Zeitung, TV oder Internet leben müssen, sollten sich daraufhin zwischen „A) Heidi Klum und Seal“ und „B) Bettina und Christian Wulff“ entscheiden. Unwissend tippte die gesamte Mannschaft auf das Bundespräsidenten-Paar, keiner der Promis hätte sich wohl ein Ende der Vorzeige-Ehe von Topmodel-Mama Klum vorstellen können. Vielleicht gibt es stattdessen ja bald ein neues Dschungel-Pärchen?
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2012)

danke


----------



## kongaotto (7 Sep. 2012)

was es alles für fotos gibt top


----------



## EinsZwo (12 Sep. 2012)

Nix mehr da.


----------

